# Black screen for Boot Camp Windows Install



## AdamL (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello,

I have a macbook pro and I wish to install Vista on my boot camp partition. I have installed XP before but had to delete it for a reason, but now I want Vista (or windows 7) installed on a Boot Camp (BC) partition. So I have partitioned the drive for the BC (32 GB) and let the BC assistant restart the computer with the Vista CD in the drive. When it restarts, after the grey screen appears, a black screen appears that has a blinking cursor and I can't do anything at all. It is totally unresponsive. I have let the computer sit for an hour hoping that it would do something, but to no avail. I have checked out the vista DVD and it's just fine, so if someone could help that would be great! Thank you so much!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Has this Vista DVD booted any other computer? The blank black screen with blinking cursor tells me that the Mac has handed the control over to Windows. If it is sitting there, then for some reason, Windows isn't loading. And if you have booted a computer, any computer, with the Vista DVD, then it could be the wrong version of Vista. Which version is it?


----------

